# سؤال يستحق المناقشة عن حوادث سقوط الطائرات نرجوا المشاركه



## عضو1 (13 فبراير 2008)

الأخوه أعضاء المنتدى لقد سمعنا وشاهدنا كثيرأ عن حوادث كارثية مألمه عن سقوط الطائرات وبالتالي هلاك كل ركاب الطائرة ورغمه تقدم وتطور هذه الصناعة ءالى أن هناك مشكلة أساسية وهي سؤال مطروح هل هناك حلول وطرق حماية تساعد على ءانقاذ ما يمكن ءانقاذه من الركاب في حال سقوط الطائره أو ءانفجارها في الجو أو تحطمها وارتطامها على الأرض ..


نرجوا مشاركتكم والله الموفق ..:81:


----------



## المعتز بالله (13 فبراير 2008)

نعم ..

اذكر اني تابعت احد البرامج الخاصه بهذا الموضوع .. اذكر كان ذلك منذ شهرا تقريبا على قناة الجزيرة الوثائقية .. 

تحدثوا عن مشاكل كثيرة .. منها تراكم الثلج على الاجنحة .. وفشل التنسيق مع برج المراقبة بسبب سوء الاحوال الجوية .. كما تحدثوا ايضا عن مشاكل فنية .. 

فتقليل الحوادث يتطلب دراسة الاسباب والوقوف عليها ومعالجتها .. لكنهم اوضحوا ان صناعة الطيران ( المدنية ) ما زالت تتطلب الكثير من الجهد والدراسة للوصول الى مستوى الأمان الموائم .. 

فالمواطن العادي ليس مؤهل نفسيا كالجندي الذي يملك وسائل وطرق عدة للتعامل مع المشكلة وبالطبع يكون مدربا تدريبا جيدا لذلك .. 

فلا يمكنك مثلا ان تطلب من افراد طائرة مدنية معرضة للسقوط .. ان يقفزوا بالباراشوت من علو 30 ألف قدم .. البعض يفضل الموت على ان يقوم بذلك .. 

عموما أغلب المناقشات الان تدور حول مسألة الانذار المبكر والتنبأ السريع بالمشكلة قبل وقوعها حتى يتاح للطاقم والركاب فرصة التصرف .. 

شكرا .. موضوع جيد ..


----------



## م المصري (13 فبراير 2008)

بالطبع موضوع في غاية الاهمية

و طرحه للنقاش يستوجب توجيه الشكر لزميلنا عضو 1 صاحب الموضوع 

و في هذا الصدد .... انقل اليكم حوارا ... اجري مع احد اساتذه الطيران الكبار و هو الاستاذ الدكتور سيد دسوقي حسن .... و نشر هذا الحوار علي اسلام اون لاين 


مع الحوار 

http://www.islamonline.net/livedialogue/arabic/Browse.asp?hGuestID=NqULJQ


----------



## م المصري (13 فبراير 2008)

و هذا رابط خفيف عن الموضوع 
http://www.asharqalawsat.com/leader.asp?section=3&issue=9769&article=319964


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

أنصحكم بموقع قناة المجد الوثائقية


----------



## عضو1 (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على تجاوب الأخوه أعضاء المنتدى مشكورين*

أود أن أشكر الأخوه الأعضاء على سرعة الرد وتجاوبهم مع هذا الموضوع البالغ الأهميه ونتمى أن نجد حلول عملية لحل هذه المشكلات في عالم الطيران ومن خلال المشاركات المتمييزه من الأخوه الأعضاء لكم جزيل الشكر والأمتنان ..:77:


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

:31: اولا : _صبحكم الله بالخير مشرفين و اعضاء وزوار وحيث ان هذه المشاركة الاولى لى سوف اختصر قدر المستطاع _​ 
ثانيا: لحوادث الطائرات كما يعلم جميع احبائى اسباب ومسببات كثيرة منها مانعلم ومنها مانجهل وتتلخص بعض منها في الاتى:

1. اسباب يكون فيها العنصر الانساني هو المتسبب في الكارثة .
2. اسباب خلل في نظام معين في الطائرة او جزء منه ( الانظمة الرئيسية ).
3. اسباب بيئية ( الاحوال الجوية المتقلبة ). 
4. اسباب سؤء انظمة الادارة لشركات الطيران.
5. اسباب اخرى خارجة عن الارادة 

ثالثا: كيفية انقاذ مايمكن انقاذه في حالة حدوث بعض الحوادث للطائرات لاقدر الله وتمكن قائد الطائرة من النزول بها على الارض او على الماء يلعب العنصر الثقافي لدى الركاب دور كبير في كيفية التعامل مع الحالة والوضع للحادث وعدم الارتباك والتدافع واتباع ارشادات السلامة وهذه تقع على عاتق شركات الطيران المختلفة لتثقيف شعوبها والكلام يطول في هذا المجال

رابعا: هل توجد حلول في حالة الكوارث على ارتفاعات مختلفة في اعتقادى لايوجد حتى الان في شركات الطيران المدنى وربما هناك جهود حثيثة لايجاد حل اتمنا ذلك.

خامسا: شكرى وتقديرى لطارح الموضوع فهو فعلا موضوع يستحق المشاركة. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

كاسبر برو قال:


> :31: اولا : _صبحكم الله بالخير مشرفين و اعضاء وزوار وحيث ان هذه المشاركة الاولى لى سوف اختصر قدر المستطاع _​
> 
> ثانيا: لحوادث الطائرات كما يعلم جميع احبائى اسباب ومسببات كثيرة منها مانعلم ومنها مانجهل وتتلخص بعض منها في الاتى:
> 
> ...


 
مشاركه قيمه ..أخي الفاضل 

و يشرفنا انضمامك للمنتدي و ان تكون مشاركتك الاولي حكرا لقسم الطيران 

ارجو ان تقضي وقتا طيبا و ان لا تبخل علي القسم بخبراتك 

و بالنسبه للزميل الفاضل ... عضو 1 ... صاحب هذا الموضوع المميز مداومة الدخول لاداره الموضوع و الردود المشاركه في الحوار 

تحياتي للجميع ​


----------

